# Light not working



## Bstreet79 (Dec 6, 2021)

I have and ariel model number WS-609A and the light inside the rain shower went out. I purchased a new light and put it in but it still doesn't work. Any suggestions as to what to check?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Assuming the new one isn't defective and you're not an expert at reading wiring diagrams, call 1 (888) 397-7766 and Ariel customer support will help.


----------

